# How do you remove pins from firewall connectors on 65 GTO?



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

I need to replace a wire that goes into a firewall connector on a 1965 GTO. Can anyone tell me how to remove them? I can't determine how the pin comes out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Usually you can take something small and pointy (like an ice pick) and insert it next to the pin you want to remove and pry gently on it. Most pins have sort of a spring catch on them that keeps them from pulling out of the connector block once they've been inserted. You've got to figure out where that catch is and push it "down" towards the wire at the same time as you're (again gently) pulling it out of the block. It doesn't take any force at all to remove it once you've got it released, so if you're having to tug on it you haven't found the magic button yet.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Auto parts stores sell a small "pick" designed for this task. Costs less than $5 and well worth it, in my experience.

Once you get the hang of it, it's easy.

And remember to make sure the tiny lock/latch is high enough to lock in place when you insert the pin back into the connector.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. There are some picks that come as a multi-tool, with various sized small flat picks. Makes a tough job easy. Be patient, and don't force anything. Like Bear said, find the magic spot, and it's easy.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I did a total cleanup on my bulk head connector, went to Harbor Freight and bought a set of cheap precision screw drivers, smallest one in pac worked well. The flat blade works the best. These pins are usually very dirty and connections are questionable. I soaked the pins in an appropriate cleaner and sprayed with a contact cleaner to preserve the surface to eliminate any connection problems.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I did some work on my BH connector (replaced the resistance wire) and installed new wires and pins. Two sizes below, I believe 12 ga and 10 ga. Pictures to show the retaining clips. :lol:


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

the65gto said:


> I did some work on my BH connector (replaced the resistance wire) and installed new wires and pins. Two sizes below, I believe 12 ga and 10 ga. Pictures to show the retaining clips. :lol:


Thanks for the pics of the pins. Gives me a better idea how to release them. Now, can I ask you where you purchased these pins? I need to replace a few myself on both of my bulkhead connectors. All sizes.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

acs1123 said:


> Thanks for the pics of the pins. Gives me a better idea how to release them. Now, can I ask you where you purchased these pins? I need to replace a few myself on both of my bulkhead connectors. All sizes.


The part # on the bag is 2973915 and 6288953. I will have to keep searching for the guy I bought them from, seems like he was a Pontiac guy also. You can google the part #'s they are delphi, BUT most places want to sell you a large Qty. this link seems to allow for minimum of 1. 2973915 Automotive Connectors | Mouser. or another http://www.terminalsandconnectors.com/search.php?orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=2973915. I will post if I find the name, been longer than a year :confused


----------

